# Port Mansfield Bay Trip



## MillionArrow (May 30, 2010)

Anyone need an extra 2 people for a bay trip to the port? My boat is down right now with a broken trailer, so until I can get another trailer ill be itching to get out there and fish. Week or weekend, either is fine. 
We will help with fuel and bait. PM me.
Thanks!


----------



## playin thru (Jul 6, 2009)

Why would you need bait in Port Mansfield??? Trailer problems are probably a sign from a higher power telling you that bait is not needed in the best waters in Texas. Real men throw hardware. Call Robert Sanders in Port Mansfield, he is the best guide down there but if you bring a circle hook he will choke you with his braid.


----------

